# Anyone started putting out their displays yet?



## southerndownfan (Sep 21, 2007)

hi, just wondering if anyone has started putting displays or haunt stuff in their yards yet. i know all of us have been busying working on displays and materials, props, etc. but has anyone here actually started decorating their yards yet. I told myself I would start putting stuff out until oct. 1 but I am getting anxious. hahaha


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Well I start decorating my yard this Sunday when we go to get some pumpkins.
But I guess technically we started working on OUR display if our haunt counts as our display haha.
Check out the link to our updates thread in my sig to see more about it!


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

I will start Sunday with a count down sign and then next weekend after we get back from the KC Renfest we will put up the fence and some tombstones. Each weekend after that just add to the display until everything is out the weekend prior to the best day of the year.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I got my fence and arch out yesterday. 

I'll start putting tombstones out tommorrow.


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

I already have my front yard set up.Started over a week ago. have security cameras all set and I record my yard everynight. Have already had traffic drive bys, and stops and slow downs. I am also a bus stop here at the corner so lots of kids go home and spread the word, plus this weekend several folks had yard sales so lots of cars driving by and want to come back Halloween night. I wanted the whole yard done by the first then i will start gutting the garage. The dot room will go up bout a week before. So to answer you.................YES get out there and decorate NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Nope. Too early for me. Some outdoor lighting will go up this weekend. We put our witch out the second week of October. The rest goes up on Halloween day, maybe a few days before in the garage and patio. If the weather is decent, the fence/columns will go up the weekend before.


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

I'll be starting this Sat.


----------



## fg4432 (Sep 18, 2007)

*I don't do a yard haunt but really a haunted house*

It's in the back yard so I will be building props, coming up with design layouts, purchasing all necessary items before actually setting anything out until mid month.

I can't wait for a few years down the road when I am just tweaking an existing setup rather than coming up with a newly doubled effort compared to last year.

Oh, and I have to build the 20x38 canopy frame starting next week when I pick up the steel tubing. So I have alot ahead of me for sure, that's why I am concentrating on props, design and supplies right now.

Does anyone have to worry about theft? I noticed that Wormy said Security cameras. So far my small community is really respectable since I have left garage door open plenty of times overnight and nothing has come up missing. (That's really why we moved to a smaller town) However, with half of a garage full of Halloween supplies, would I really notice anything missing?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

fg4432 - there are a few existing threads about security and theft. Have a look-see and find out what other haunters here are doing to protect their props.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I will be pulling out things this weekend but intend to finish my cemetary fence this weekend because it's suppose to be a nice weekend so whatever I'm adding to the fence can be sprayed outside. I will do a lot more next weekend because I will have a three day weekend!!!!!


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Man, I can't wait. I start tomorrow and feel like a kid on Christmas eve. Happens every year. My neighbors have been asking for weeks "When are you going to start?"


----------



## daveo1101 (Sep 23, 2007)

Pumpkin beacon goes up on roof this weekend... Most will go up the 27th


----------



## michael myers (Sep 3, 2007)

I wanted to start last weekend, getting things laid out and start the construction phase, but as always, more busy with the job and coming home to put the finishes on the newest creations for this year. Of course, just getting things laid out is another argument in itself. With the lack of front yard space, it gets tough keeping the oldies (but favorites) without overcrowding them with the "new" favorites. 

Lets face it, a haunters job will NEVER be done...Planning, researching, purchasing, construction and troubleshooting, displaying and teardown/storage and then it starts all over, on Nov. 1 

I was trying to figure out where I needed to add the fun part in the above flowchart, but, hell, I cannot distinguish which parts of it that I have more fun than the others...I love it all. Halloween Rules!! 24/7/365:jol:


----------



## PiratesWrath (Sep 3, 2007)

Well, I'm living in my college dorm right now so I don't have much to work with. On October 1st I plan to wrap my door up in "Police Line-Do Not Cross" tape with a creepy skeleton. Maybe put some fake cobwebs along the ceiling. Hopefully I'll come up with some good stuff to add soon.


----------



## mysticwitch (Apr 9, 2007)

The inside has been really decorated since Aug. We started putting tombstones and lights out last week. We also opened our display window last week but need to finish it off this week.


----------



## meestercranky (Aug 15, 2006)

I''ll be out of town Oct 12-15 and don't want to leave it up unattended but I'll start the day I get back. Kind of late for me!


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

We generally don't start this early but we've added so much that we literally have to begin early. We started yesterday. We'll be adding a little each week.

The neighbors are already getting anxious LOL


----------



## THeme ssaGE (Jul 16, 2006)

Heck ya I love the halloween vibe. I've carved a couple pumpkins already....so fun! 

I'm not doing a haunted house this year after 7 years of doing one.

It's hard to sit on the sideline while others go on to achieve greatness. 

It's good to get back to what Halloween really means to me. The spirit can fade when your so wrapped up in the tasks of building your haunt.

It's been overcast lately....just beautiful crispy fall weather for California. I'm gonna put out decorations old school style....

....I'm gonna decorate and be whimsicle, not worrying about doing it for art-sake.....but just for fun!!! Maybe this weekend.


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

I have been working on converting a structure but due to our house being on the market I will not put anything out until the day before and if the house sells before then I guess I will be somewhere else.


----------



## bb88 (Sep 21, 2007)

I started last weekend,already got a couple"spooks"on the neighbor kids with the baby monitor in the casket.


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

So far the only thing really noticable from the street is the main gate to our haunt... but then again once it opens most of the stuff isn't seen from the outside anyway.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

My neighbors had stuff out last weekend. And i call myself the halloween person...Damn that is jsut sad. Im finally going to get something out this weekend.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

It will help after this bankruptcy thang is figured out this Monday at court.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

I put the props in the yard last weekend, but the inside of the house has been decorated since the middle of September. I love my decorations!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I wish i had started in the middle of Sept
Im supposed to be having a party and have NOTHING done
I usually have my village up by the beginning of Sept. HELP!!!!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

well people around here started putting there stiff out over a week ago -i 'm going to start 2morrow , would like to be done by oct 8 but i dont see that happening.


----------



## MrTrick (Sep 28, 2007)

I plan on starting on Monday. But I have been battling the weather, so there is still a few things to be worked on.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Last weekend we brought home the first trip from storage and put the reaper on the front porch. This weekend we brought home the second load and will start sorting things out tomorrow. Next weekend last load and pumpkins. I usually dont set much up untill the day but with a new job there is no time off so it will all have to go out slowly over the next few weeks.


----------



## THeme ssaGE (Jul 16, 2006)

Whats your new job slightly mad?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Nope...I don't put ANYHTHING out untill Halloween morning. My stuff WILL get stolen if I leave it out overnight..and yes, I take it ALL down Halloween night. I gotta move.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

I kinda thought about starting. I put up only 32' of fence, hopefully will get the other 64' up today. Minus the pillars those can wait.
Got two borded up windows done yesterday, need to do 4 more.
I dont want to do to much yet, kinda wanna wait, but its hard waiting!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I started the front yard yesterday..finally. The neighbors have been stopping by asking me why we we're not decorating this year. I never start until the beginning of October....all t his pressure, they're driving me crazy! :googly: 
I have most of the tombstones out, the fence up, the coffin out and some of the other stuff. I have my groundbreaker just sitting in the plants right how, but come the 30th and 31st, he'll be moving around. The faces are up on the tree, Peanut was first to go up again and he is facing the street this year so he can watch the people go by LOL. Found out yesterday while dragging some of the stuff out that the mice have found their way back into the shed and have made another mess for me to clean up. Today I get to remove everything from the shed and cover it with poison. (I apologize to all the animal lovers, but I have to kill the little bastards....they are ruining alot of stuff). Today I will try to finish the front yard, finish the last of the invitations and deliver them, and rebuild the columns. The whole time I'm out there working yesterday I was thinking to myslef..."Why do we keep putting ourselves through all this every year?" Then some neighbors stop by and chat, tell you how much they enjoy it, cars start slowing down to look, etc and then you remember....we do this so that everyone can tell us how wonderful we are...LMAO. Oh well, back to the yard. Got props to build, displays to arrange and the closk is ticking. Oh yeah, gotta take the Christmas lights down somehow!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I wanted to start putting up my graveyard last week already.. but hubby says it too early ....so I think after he cuts grass again I will start I want grass to be a little longer this yr.
I will be starting my decor in our bar in the basement today while watching the game (GO Pack) woohoo..
We will set up our tent ( this yr it will be a 20x20 ) 2 weeks before so then I can get going on that and then Our screenhouse will be our food area this yr .
We bought an inflatable skelly on a bike he is going on top of garage hopefully.
I am all psyched now


----------

